# Milling Machine Parts



## walterwoj (May 16, 2020)

Today I made 2 parts for my milling machine.  The first is a cap bolt for the quill feed arm.  It just holds the arm on when you have it disengaged.  Before it would pop off all the time.  The second is a motor nut and handle for locking the motor down.



Finished parts. Cleaned for bluing.



Blued and polished with steel wool.



Blued and oiled.  The right most nut and handle are the originals. Then assembled.


The quill feed arm nut in place.  I would have liked to knurl it, but I don't have any straight knurls, maybe later.



The original motor nut on the left and the new one on the right.

Having a mill and a lathe is fun!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 17, 2020)

nice going!
it is often easy to make "beefier" parts than OEM


----------

